# BBS CH Replicas - usarim.com / eurotechwheels.com *PicHeavy*



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

So with everyone's help the other day,  , I went down to S.D. after work yesterday to save myself shipping cost and picked up what looked like the last set they had. 
 
320 MACH/SLV 18x8 ET35 $585 before tax 

They informed me they were getting the same wheels in ET45 but I decided to stick with the ET35 set as I was planing on putting spacers anyway if they were ET45. Tires are Kumho Ecsta ASX, 225/40/18. Just like with my previous set, 19x8.5 ET45 with 235/35/19 tires, I only rub in the rear when I take dips fast. I still need an alignment done. Pic heavy to show ET35 effectiveness. :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

nice and flush, you need to hammer in the quarter pannel from the inside out. 
Its the part where the bumper meets the quarter pannel. after u hammer it in it wont rub as much. 

Right now i bet the metal is shaving your tire


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

I actually cut as much as I could off of that and hammered it. I did this a while ago and I also cut part of the inner wheel liner. When I rub I'm rubbing against my dangling wheel liner.  Annoying at times but not rubbing tire off. :thumbup:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

looks great for Reps, not bad at all! BTW car looks clean brotha!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for them kind words.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Liking the poke. :thumbup: Very clean too.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> nice and flush, you need to hammer in the quarter pannel from the inside out.
> Its the part where the bumper meets the quarter pannel. after u hammer it in it wont rub as much.
> 
> Right now i bet the metal is shaving your tire


 
Can you be a little more specific with this like use mspaint to draw a circle of where this needs to be done? sorry, I recently put on spacers and it's rubbing somewhere but don't know where. Thanks


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Can you be a little more specific with this like use mspaint to draw a circle of where this needs to be done? sorry, I recently put on spacers and it's rubbing somewhere but don't know where. Thanks


 did u take the fender screw out? 

jack up the car 
look at where the bumper meets the quarter pannel. 

theres a lip that sticks out. 

hammer it upwards to clear tire. I had a pic but I cant find it.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> did u take the fender screw out?
> 
> jack up the car
> look at where the bumper meets the quarter pannel.
> ...


 Cool, thanks. If you happen to come across the picture let me know. I wont have time to do this till the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i have it at home.. but cant find it on my webserver 

i'll upload it again tonight if i remember


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i have it at home.. but cant find it on my webserver
> 
> i'll upload it again tonight if i remember


 Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

lookin good, dood! i'm glad the lettering on the face isnt super obvious


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

brungold said:


> lookin good, dood! i'm glad the lettering on the face isnt super obvious


 We all can't be sponsored like you.  MBN!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh yeah and Asian/persuasion. F_ck you got it all!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

rogerthat said:


> oh yeah and asian/persuasion. F_ck you got it all!


 
lawllzerpants


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

Looking good :thumbup: 

I can't believe they're making reps of these now, at least they look 100x better than all those LM reps out there, they honestly look like pretty precise reps and if I didn't know they were reps I probably wouldn't of guessed it. 

My only critique is I think you should have gone 215/40 on the tires, would have given you a bit more clearance from rubbing due to that teeny tiny baby stretch you'd get, also the sidewalls wouldn't look as flat and tall, but that's just my opinion


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

brungold said:


> lookin good, dood! i'm glad the lettering on the face isnt super obvious


 What do you mean the lettering? Looks fine to me.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


>


 Thanks for the pic but I kind of don't understand what I need to do. I have to hammer that outward?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

XstartXtodayX said:


> My only critique is I think you should have gone 215/40 on the tires, would have given you a bit more clearance from rubbing due to that teeny tiny baby stretch you'd get, also the sidewalls wouldn't look as flat and tall, but that's just my opinion


 But I like Fat tire. 



AllThingsGhetto said:


> What do you mean the lettering? Looks fine to me.


 He means they made it pretty obvious that they are a ripoffs of another brand. 



neu318 said:


> Thanks for the pic but I kind of don't understand what I need to do. I have to hammer that outward?


 There is a metal tab there that you will want to hammer inward toward the wheel well and or cut it off. You will see it once the car is lifted and it will be easier to work on when the wheel is removed.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rogerthat said:


> There is a metal tab there that you will want to hammer inward toward the wheel well and or cut it off. You will see it once the car is lifted and it will be easier to work on when the wheel is removed.


 
Thanks for the clarification, I think I understand now. :thumbup:


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

what'd these run ya? cuz theyre nuckin futs...


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

Rogerthat said:


> But I like Fat tire.


 Fair enough


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

XstartXtodayX said:


> Fair enough


 going 215 is too small. original is 225s.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> going 215 is too small. original is 225s.


 Actually 215/40/18 is made to accommodate wheels between 7" - 8.5" wide, these wheels are 8" wide so a 215 is within range, but thanks for trying  The narrower width helps when you're low and pushed out to the fenders b/c it gives you a few extra mm of clearance from rubbing, some people prefer skinny tires and some prefer fatter ones, neither is correct it is just a matter of taste (unless of course you go beyond the specific tire's recommended fit range, but even then it comes down to taste). If you'd like to discuss it further please PM me rather than cluttering up his thread more than we have done already  sorry "rogerthat", you may now have your thread back :laugh:


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

i was running 215-40's on an 8" wheel while slammed on ET35 wheels and didnt rub at all and it handled just like the 225's just it didnt rub.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Doesn't look obvious at all. The original BBS CH wheel has that lettering too. Almost looks spot on bro. :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

XstartXtodayX said:


> Actually 215/40/18 is made to accommodate wheels between 7" - 8.5" wide, these wheels are 8" wide so a 215 is within range, but thanks for trying  The narrower width helps when you're low and pushed out to the fenders b/c it gives you a few extra mm of clearance from rubbing, some people prefer skinny tires and some prefer fatter ones, neither is correct it is just a matter of taste (unless of course you go beyond the specific tire's recommended fit range, but even then it comes down to taste). If you'd like to discuss it further please PM me rather than cluttering up his thread more than we have done already  sorry "rogerthat", you may now have your thread back :laugh:


 
i dont get it. car came with 225 why go down to 215?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

tp. said:


> i dont get it. car came with 225 why go down to 215?


 X2?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

mathis. said:


> what'd these run ya? cuz theyre nuckin futs...


 $585 before tax, almost the price of *one* real one.  



XstartXtodayX said:


> If you'd like to discuss it further please PM me rather than cluttering up his thread more than we have done already  sorry "rogerthat", you may now have your thread back :laugh:


 Oh no please continue... 


tp. said:


> i dont get it. car came with 225 why go down to 215?


 :laugh:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

how much do these rims weigh?


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

I want this from them 

http://www.usarim.com/audi-wheels-sku-325-18-inch-gunmetal-with-machined-accents-rims-p-1507.html


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

aznsap said:


> how much do these rims weigh?


 I didn't weigh the wheels/don't know how much they weigh.


----------



## crispycargo (Jan 12, 2010)

Lookin' real good Rogerthat! I'll be honest though, I can't wait until you get your other rims finished - I know I know, I'm a selfish bugger! See you next week.


----------

